# could you recommend toronto neighbourhoods



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone.Myself and my partner are looking to move to Toronto this summer on a temporary work visa. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a nice area to live thats no longer and half hour-45 minutes commute to downtown. Iam 33 and my partners (a young) 40. We're looking for somewhere with nice restraunts, some shops etc and maybe some parks.Any advice would be greatly appretiated.Thank you.


----------

